# Questions about artist alley at Anthrocon



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 27, 2009)

if I brought my sketchbook with me to AC and just drew people like, one or two dollar sketches and I didn't have anything legit like a dealer table would I be kicked out? Sorry to ask... I'm an opportunist. 

also what IS the artists alley? And how are the adult and general art separated? I did look at the AC website but I still can't quite get a good idea about how these things work. 

AND it's my con so would going in fursuit be bad or fun? I was thinking fursuit one day and then go just with a tail and sketchbook another day... i dunno.


any first-con tips for a raccoon like me?


----------



## Skulldog (Jun 27, 2009)

The artist alley is done on a raffle system, you have to show up early that morning to sign up and hope your name gets called for a seat, it's is free though. They have signs to tell you where and when the signups will happen.

And YES selling art without being in either the Dealer's Room or the Artist Alley will get you yelled at, and possibly kicked out of the con.

If you don't want to deal with that, best to just trade sketchbooks with other artists and swap art rather than sell it. Fursuits are more than fine to bring.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 28, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> if I brought my sketchbook with me to AC and just drew people like, one or two dollar sketches and I didn't have anything legit like a dealer table would I be kicked out? Sorry to ask... I'm an opportunist.
> 
> also what IS the artists alley? And how are the adult and general art separated? I did look at the AC website but I still can't quite get a good idea about how these things work.


Artist's Alley is like a scaled-down version of the dealer's room. You have reduced space, no amenities (like access to power outlets), and you cannot sell stuff that you did not make yourself, but assuming you get a seat, it's at no charge to you and frees you from the responsibility of obtaining a Pennsylvania tax license**. The con handles the money and collects/pays the taxes on your behalf, giving you your earnings at the end of the day based upon a receipt book they issue you at the start of the day.

Adult art is to be kept in a seperate binder or at least a _clearly-defined_ section of a binder*, with all naughty bits covered regardless of the seperation method (most use Post-It notes)



> AND it's my con so would going in fursuit be bad or fun? I was thinking fursuit one day and then go just with a tail and sketchbook another day... i dunno.
> 
> any first-con tips for a raccoon like me?



Going by most con photographs you'd think fursuiting is all anyone did at these events (it isn't, not by a long shot, but I digress). Most people who do 'suit don't do it all day--and the convention provides a 'headless lounge' for them to change into/out of their suits out of view of the regular congoers. Sketch trading (where no money changes hands) can take place anyplace two or more people can plop down and start drawing in each others' books, so no need to worry about where you do that.

---PCJ

*my approach was to enclose the 'naughty pages' in a wraparound sheet of cardboard that has to be unfolded to look in that section, making it impossible to stumble on that material by accident.

***As of 2019, this is no longer the case. A PA sales tax license will be required to participate in Anthrocon's Artist's Alley *(there being no other way to alleviate "the line of death"--i.e. the long line at cash-out, so artists must now handle their own $$, and thus sales taxes)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 28, 2009)

If you don't have a legit table in either the dealers den or artist alley, yes, you would likely be kicked out or at least yelled at for selling things. I'm guessing it'd be tax evasion or something, but I don't know what the legal term is.

Basically, since they require dealers to have a table, dealing without a table is just bad, and should be common sense not to. If you could just toss your stuff all over the hall ways for money, why would anyone pay for a table?

The artists alley is basically the free version of the dealers den. Anyone can get a table there for free. However... you get what you pay for.

You aren't guaranteed to get a table for one day, let alone three. It's a raffle - you sign your name and then they choose who gets the tables randomly.  You get no electricity, no special tables, nothing. You share a table with whoever they tell you you're sharing a table with, and you don't get to handle your own money. They pay the convention, who, in turn, pays you all in one lump sum after taking out sales tax and such.

Adult and regular art are just separated by either having a separate binder with just adult work, or concealing it so minors can't accidentally see anything. You also have to make sure everyone viewing your adult shit is over 18 by checking their badge. If it says "MINOR" in big letters across it, then tell them to GTFO.

Fursuiting is fun, but it depends on the person. I did it for a few conventions with my suit, and I loved it. It was hard to find me out of my room without it on, but now, it's kind of lost it's appeal. I still suit up at conventions, but it's maybe one day a con for maybe an hour. Depends on how I feel.


----------



## Teco (Jun 28, 2009)

Of its a raffle type of thing? Neat, would it be worth it to try for a table then if you're an 'ok' artist or would it be better to just randomly sketch elsewhere?


----------



## Skulldog (Jun 28, 2009)

Honestly, it seems like very few artists don't get in each day. Last year I was hearing  from friends in the alley that only about 15-17 people didn't get in each out out of 90 some spaces.

If you don't mind being up early in the morning, you don't have much to lose. Assuming you DON'T get a table, you are put in a waiting list and they call you when someone leaves.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 28, 2009)

Teco said:


> Of its a raffle type of thing? Neat, would it be worth it to try for a table then if you're an 'ok' artist or would it be better to just randomly sketch elsewhere?



Are you looking to make money? If so, you can't just go "elsewhere" unless you're trying to get thrown out.

Otherwise, it depends on what you consider "ok". It's for people to sell their art. Do you think you're good enough to actually sell your art? If so, go for it. If not, leave the spot for someone better.



> Last year I was hearing from friends in the alley that only about 15-17 people didn't get in each out out of 90 some spaces.



And there is still a chance that the OP will be one of those 15-17 people.


----------



## Teco (Jun 28, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Are you looking to make money? If so, you can't just go "elsewhere" unless you're trying to get thrown out.
> 
> Otherwise, it depends on what you consider "ok". It's for people to sell their art. Do you think you're good enough to actually sell your art? If so, go for it. If not, leave the spot for someone better.



Ah I see. Thanks for answering that.


----------



## LogarthSheppy (Jun 29, 2009)

Work in trades.  If you want to make money, you should possibly charge more than a few dollars for a "commission".  Art trades are better, because honestly, if you're any good, it's a good way to network with other artists, get art, and not have to deal with tax BS and waiting in line or praying for a table.  If you're not gonna be serious about it, keep out of the way of someone that couldn't get a dealers table but is actually serious about selling their art... you know, to make money.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 29, 2009)

LogarthSheppy said:


> Work in trades.  If you want to make money, you should possibly charge more than a few dollars for a "commission".  Art trades are better, because honestly, if you're any good, it's a good way to network with other artists, get art, and not have to deal with tax BS and waiting in line or praying for a table.  If you're not gonna be serious about it, keep out of the way of someone that couldn't get a dealers table but is actually serious about selling their art... you know, to make money.



thats a good point. since this is my first con and I haven't sold any furry art before (mostly due to my lack of paypal account and shit) I'm probably just gonna do some trades and random sketches. 
plus, I don't have anything pre-made for sale so... It'd be a bad idea all around. 


another question, for whoever can answer:

I'm 18, but I don't have a state ID yet. I look like I'm 14, though. :/ 
If I can't get an ID by then, would it be acceptable to bring a school photo ID accompanied by a copy of my birth certificate or would they still not let me in?

Or should I just get my mom to sign a release form?


----------



## LogarthSheppy (Jun 29, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> another question, for whoever can answer:
> 
> I'm 18, but I don't have a state ID yet. I look like I'm 14, though. :/
> If I can't get an ID by then, would it be acceptable to bring a school photo ID accompanied by a copy of my birth certificate or would they still not let me in?
> ...



best to be safe than sorry.  Get a release and attept to get a state ID card.  Depending on your state, you could just be able to go in and leave with one, while some places give you a temp and make you wait for a real one in the mail.. the temp should sitll be valid.  Birth certificates are ehhh... a photocopy should work, since the original should be kept somewhere safe.  Seriously, they're human beings at the con and they'll be able to work something out....if you're civil and reasonable... yelling and screaming and crying at people who have to deal with 5000 furries already and not going to be receptive to any of that BS.  Be patient, and cooperate with them.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 29, 2009)

LogarthSheppy said:


> best to be safe than sorry.  Get a release and attept to get a state ID card.  Depending on your state, you could just be able to go in and leave with one, while some places give you a temp and make you wait for a real one in the mail.. the temp should sitll be valid.  Birth certificates are ehhh... a photocopy should work, since the original should be kept somewhere safe.  Seriously, they're human beings at the con and they'll be able to work something out....if you're civil and reasonable... yelling and screaming and crying at people who have to deal with 5000 furries already and not going to be receptive to any of that BS.  Be patient, and cooperate with them.



Yea I'm gonna print out the release form to be safe... I don't think I'll make it to gather up all the shit needed to get an ID before thursday.


----------



## Duncan da Husky (Jul 8, 2009)

Clearly it's a little late to address any concerns anyone might have had about the lottery, but for the record we had 128 seats in Artists Alley this year (with each artist getting half of a 8' x 30" table). Working from memory, I believe on Friday we had 136 artists sign up, on Saturday we had 134 artists sign up, and on Sunday we had 113 artists sign up. On Friday we seated six people from the waiting list, on Saturday we seated everyone on the waiting list, plus some who were added afterward, and on Sunday there was no waiting list.

-Duncan da Husky
Artists Alley Manager


----------

